# Cruze "Street" Racing!



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

:not_worthy:


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

can't watch it at work, give me the gyst..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> can't watch it at work, give me the gyst..


It's just a funny video 

Guy decides to race a Semi truck
Beeps 3 times
WOT
Beat him

"Yeah dude you got him!"


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Really, my moped can beat a semi, lol. Nice video.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

that video is super old, it's from ZZP when they first picked up their cruze. its a lame joke but ok


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> that video is super old, it's from ZZP when they first picked up their cruze. its a lame joke but ok


Lames jokes are funnier, because of how awkward they make situations to be. :th_coolio:


----------



## Djrolyat (Mar 12, 2011)

I will say that my buddy has a 2007 civic and would get me every time... Untill yesterday! Reraced after the CAI, just made me so much happier last night! Im pretty sure he took video both times so i will try to post them!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Raced a 2009 BMW 335i = got spanked
Raced a 2009 Civic Si = had him till 4th gear (with cold air) 
Raced a 1996 Civic LX w/ VTEC = beat him 
Raced a 2005 Mustang GT = got spanked
Raced a 2010 BMW M3 = ...dont even go there....
Raced a 2004 BMW M3 (carbon fiber body) = speechless 

So I went home and switched cars to my Z06...Now were talking..

Re-raced the 2010 BMW M3 = He had me off launch for about 2 seconds then the ZO6 showed him. 
Re-raced the 2004 BMW M3 = Closer then the 2010 M3, But no chance..._ppsssshh
_


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I've only raced a 2001 Civic LX. Smoked him, but he was stock. Then again, so was I- this was before my CAI.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice! 
Yeah the CAI really made a difference for my Cruze. 
I first installed it as SRI, but then switched to CAI and I like the CAI much better then the SRI! 

Get a TrifectaTune, You'll be able to keep up with a 2009 Civic Si/COUPE
With some minor adjustments to your Cruze.


----------



## alexhdz321 (Feb 27, 2011)

lol i laughed


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm iffy on the keeping up with an Si. Stock they have got into the 13.8's on just tires and really good drivers. But back on subject that video made me laugh. I wonder why I didn't find it in my search online for any 1/4 mile videos. I figured by this time in the summer there would be a handful at least.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah your right, I didnt have the "good driver" part lol. I raced a young kid, probably didnt know how to switch gears.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ That might not be the problem considering how many 2nd and 3rd gear issues that **** tranny has in the car. I'd say 99% of stock Si's are high 14's low 15's though. Very very few people have gotten really good times in a stock one. Dunno why they try to drag race them seriously though. The lack of torque really doesn't help.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I gotcha ahah.
I always liked JDM Cars, but then I switched to the Cruze. Ever since I sat in one i just felt really really comfortable so I stuck with it. 
I hope more and more aftermarket performance parts come out for our Cruze's. 
The HP just isnt there at all for me.IMO.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Im sure the aftermarket will catch up considering the Cruze is now the best selling car in America =D


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah for sure I just imagine whats coming out next for our Cruzes. 




JDM-USDM Love said:


> Im sure the aftermarket will catch up considering the Cruze is now the best selling car in America =D


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Raced a 2009 BMW 335i = got spanked
> Raced a 2009 Civic Si = had him till 4th gear (with cold air)
> Raced a 1996 Civic LX w/ VTEC = beat him
> Raced a 2005 Mustang GT = got spanked
> ...


LOL From Cruze to z06, your so lucky to have one. I will own one, some day. And i keep my word.

Anyways my friend has a 2011 Civic, as stock as it gets, so he is following me to have breakfast at some place and he gets next to me at a red light.. From the start, he gets a half a cars length, but after that i reel him in and pass (I only have CAI, and im NA 1.8L). 

Made me happy :th_coolio: After that i drove like a grandma as usual and told my car "sorry for racing".


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I got the Cruze for my everyday driver. I was lucky enough that my father passed down both vettes to me and my brother.Even better my brother isnt a gm guy, hes more into BMW and bikes so I got both the cars. lucky me haha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Beleive it or not, The 91 C4 has 14,634km on it and the ZO6 has about 6,000km. Dont really drive them too much since im always busy screwing around with other cars. Im installing lifts in my garage for both the vettes since im running out of space lol. Ill take pics with the cruze on the lift with the vettes for you guys haah. 

Cheers,


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Beleive it or not, The 91 C4 has 14,634km on it and the ZO6 has about 6,000km. Dont really drive them too much since im always busy screwing around with other cars. Im installing lifts in my garage for both the vettes since im running out of space lol. Ill take pics with the cruze on the lift with the vettes for you guys haah.
> 
> Cheers,


Waiting for those pics!  let me know when you sell one of them lol.


----------



## dane-92 (Jan 6, 2012)

This video is me beating a 2011 impala v6.. 

http://youtu.be/KkwsuM3rNGE


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

dane-92 said:


> This video is me beating a 2011 impala v6..
> 
> http://youtu.be/KkwsuM3rNGE


what was your times?

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

